# 

## fallen

Witam!
Remont niemal dobiegł końca, czas pomału brać się za meblowanie itp.

Chciałbym zakupić wiertarkę udarową, która posłużyłaby do wiercenia dziur:
- w betonie (jednorazowo - pod szafki kuchenne)
- w betonie i pustakach (pod wszelkie szafki, półki, lustra itp.)
- w glazurze (jednorazowo - pod lustro, polki itp.) 

Wiem, że lepiej byłoby zakupić młot udarowy na SDSie, ponieważ wiercenie w betonie do najprostszych nie należy, jednak chce kupić wiertarkę, która później jeszcze do czegoś się przyda i nie będzie kłopotliwa w przechowywaniu. Raz z szafkami i żyrandolami mogę się trochę pomęczyć i wywiercić dziury wiertarką udarową...

Czy możecie polecić coś konkretnego w granicach do 400zł?

Na razie wpadł mi w oko Bosch 650RE.
Jednak mam pewne wątpliwości co do konstrukcji głowicy (szybki zacisk + wiercenie w betonie = hmmm?) oraz tego, czy 650W wystarczy, żeby wywiercić w betonie co trzeba i nie paść przy tym kompletnie :wink: 
Dzieki za wszelka pomoc!
R

----------


## bzykos

A może coś takiego: 
*MŁOTOWIERTARKA PBH 2000RE*

Do 400zł. Sam taką posiadam i nie jestem zadowolony. Na pewno lepsza od "zwykłej" wiertarki.

----------


## retrofood

Kup se Einhalla w tesco za 180 PLN (młot) i przejściówkę na zwykłe wiertła, to najlepiej zrobisz

----------


## Darek G

Do 400zł to faktycznie można kupić sensowną młotowiertarkę i napewo to będzie lepsze niż wiertarka. Niebieskie bosche to niewiele ponad 400zł a to już profesjonalna półka.


Ale skoro chcesz wiertarke ze względu na to, że jest mniejsza to do wiercenia w betonie ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM wiertarkę z głowicą samozaciskową. To się kompletnie nie sprawdza przy udarze, głowica się odkręca od drgań i czasami trzeba dobre kilka razy dokręcać wiertło aby wywiercić jedną dziurę. Generalnie męczarnia. Ja miałem właśnie taką wiertarkę (co prawda tani Einhell), ale kupiłem młotowiertarkę boscha i nie żałuje wydanej kwoty.[/url]

----------


## wick

> Witam!
> Remont niemal dobiegł końca, czas pomału brać się za meblowanie itp.
> 
> Chciałbym zakupić wiertarkę udarową, która posłużyłaby do wiercenia dziur:
> - w betonie (jednorazowo - pod szafki kuchenne)
> - w betonie i pustakach (pod wszelkie szafki, półki, lustra itp.)
> - w glazurze (jednorazowo - pod lustro, polki itp.) 
> 
> Wiem, że lepiej byłoby zakupić młot udarowy na SDSie, ponieważ wiercenie w betonie do najprostszych nie należy, jednak chce kupić wiertarkę, która później jeszcze do czegoś się przyda i nie będzie kłopotliwa w przechowywaniu. Raz z szafkami i żyrandolami mogę się trochę pomęczyć i wywiercić dziury wiertarką udarową...
> ...


Tobie jest potrzebny młot udarowo-obrotowy (SDS)a nie jakaś tam wiertarka udarowa.
Zawsze możesz dokupić uchwyt wiertarski(byc może dostaniesz w zestawie)
A w cenie do 400 zeta masz wielki wybór.
Może to być cytowany 2000RE,lub o połowe tańszy produkt z marketu budowlanego(posiadam oba).

----------


## irreality

Do wiercenia w betonie tylko młotowiertarka. Ja żałuję że pod koniec wykończeniówki dopiero kupiłem bo prawie wszystkie żyrandole męczyłem się zwykłą udarową i szlag człowieka trafić może. Do tego momentalnie tępisz wiertła...

A do delikatnego wiercenia w glazurze (nie gres) używałem wiertarki akumulatorowej na niższych obrotach i ostrych wierteł.

----------


## simluc

Zdecydowanie polecam narzedzia z Lidla- zaskakujaca dobra jakosc za nieduze pieniadze. Akurat od poniedzialku bedzie w ofercie wiertarka za 199 zl- wiecej: http://www.lidl.pl/pl/home.nsf/pages...tarka_z_udarem


A tu dyskusja o narzedziach ze spozywczaka :wink:  : http://www.narzedzia.com.pl/forum/PRAKSIDE-3244-2.html .

Od zakupu gitary (swietne brzmienie) i koszul (bardzo dobra jakosc i swietnie uszyte) stalem sie fanem  :smile:  Lidla (wczesniej patrzylem z przymruzeniem oka na tescia , ktory w Lidlu wyposazal sobie warsztacik przydomowy. 

Aha, gwarancje daja 3-letnia.

pozdrawiam

----------


## bladyy78

Najtańsza młotowiertarka na sds do 200zł będzie lepsza niż jakaś wiertarka udarowa do 400-500zł. Ja mam już poczciwą młotowiertarkę firmy kinzo 5 lat przekuwałem nią stropy, fundamenty, a wiercenie w żelbecie to przyjemność ścianę zewnętrzna w bloku przewiercasz w niecałe 2 minuty testowałem ostatnio wiercąc dziury pod kable antenowe. 
Wiec jak chcesz mieć coś dobrego to kup wiertarkę z pneumatycznym udarem albo młotowiertarkę,  do prac domowych wcale nie musi to być sprzęt firmowy.

----------


## perm

> Najtańsza młotowiertarka na sds do 200zł będzie lepsza niż jakaś wiertarka udarowa do 400-500zł. Ja mam już poczciwą młotowiertarkę firmy kinzo 5 lat przekuwałem nią stropy, fundamenty, a wiercenie w żelbecie to przyjemność ścianę zewnętrzna w bloku przewiercasz w niecałe 2 minuty testowałem ostatnio wiercąc dziury pod kable antenowe. 
> Wiec jak chcesz mieć coś dobrego to kup wiertarkę z pneumatycznym udarem albo młotowiertarkę,  do prac domowych wcale nie musi to być sprzęt firmowy.


Dokładnie to samo myślę. Pneumatyczna udarowa lub młotowiertarka. To wbrew pozorom narzędzie dosyć uniwersalne, kupujesz zwykły uchwyt mocowany na SDS i masz zwyczajną wiertarkę, ale za to wiercenie we wszystkim wymagającym udaru to przyjemność. Ja też mam "jakąś" młotowiertarkę od kilku lat. Dwa remonty z kuciem bruzd pod rury przeżyła i jakoś nie chce się zepsuć.  :smile:

----------


## Canadian82

*Witam serdecznie*

Przed podobnym wyborem zostałem postawiony już jakiś czas temu, przeszukując wiele forów poświęconych majsterkowaniu znalazłem mnóstwo opinii sugerujących zakup młoto-wiertarki i jej przewagi nad zwykłą wiertarką udarową. Koniec końców rozważając już sam zakup brałem pod uwagę dwa czynniki stosunek ceny do jakości i mój wybór padł właśnie na młoto-wiertarkę SKIL 750 W. Używam jej do zwykłych prac, dom również na wykończeniu (wiercenie, skuwanie). Po tym roku średniointensywnego użytkowania nie zamieniłbym jej na żadną inną. Uważam, iż jeżeli nie potrzebujesz sprzętu profesjonalnego to ten wybór powinien również być dla Ciebie strzałem w dziesiątkę.

Wiertarkę kupiłem w Praktikerze - cena promocyjna *249 zł* do tego otrzymałem elektryczne nożyce SKIL'a gratis.

Podobne promocje ma również Leroy Merlin - cena 249 zł - z tym, że tutaj do wiertarki dodają 6 wierteł SDS+ gratis.

Takie promocje odbywają się średnio kilka razy do roku, więc warto poczekać, jeżeli zakup nie jest tym z kategorii niecierpiących zwłoki.

*Pozdrawiam wszystkich Forumowiczów*

----------


## Kasia242

witam
Są 2 wyjścia ,albo kupić sds-a firmowego(ewidentnie polecam makite,która jest tansza od niebieskiego bosha i zdecydowanie zywotniejsza)-sprawdzone wielokrotnie,koszt ok 750-900 zł...wtedy masz ją juz do końca zycia.
ta z linku jest idealna;http://www.makita.sklep.pl/mlotowier...5szt-p-42.html

Albo sds z tych ,marketówek tanich tylko tam jest loteria ale do gwarancji powinna pochodzic,na twoje podstawowe potrzeby starczy,aczkolwiek sprzet nietrwały na dłuzszą mete,Einhell,Kinzo itp. za 200-400 zl,

Innych opcji nawet nie ma sensu,normalną wiertarką nawet firmówka za tysiaka..nie wywiercisz otworu w żelbetonie ani nawet w betonie,a jesli sie cudem uda to po drodze wypalisz kilka wierteł,mozliwe ze uszkodzisz sprzet,i napewno dostaniesz nerwa  :Wink2:  
Sprawdzone.

----------


## stefan_1961

Motowiertarka Hitachi DH 24 PM to mocny i zywotny sprzet na cale zycie! Odkad Makite robia w Chinach to nie polecam.

----------


## Kasia242

> Motowiertarka Hitachi DH 24 PM to mocny i zywotny sprzet na cale zycie! Odkad Makite robia w Chinach to nie polecam.


Powiem tak...nie wiem odkad makite robią w chinach lecz ja około 3 tyg temu kupilem kątówke i była made i n japan zreszta tak jak wiertara kupiona i uzywana przeze mnie juz 4 rok na budowie...od jakiegos roku juz chce ją dobic ,ale ona nie chce sie posuc  :Lol:  ,rzucam ja z wysokosci itd i nic dalej wierci.
Natomiast o makicie moge powiedziec tyle że mam znajomego który robi elewacje i kupuje tylko i wylacznie motowiertary makity ...po prostu sprzet pracuje u niego od 0,5-1 roku(kilkanascie sztuk) ,po roku wyrzuca je na smietnik i kupuje nowe,bynajmniej nie dlatego ze nie chodzą tylko głowica jest tak rozchwiana ze wiertlo albo wypada albo,ma takie bicie ze wiercenie jest niemozliwe,naprawiac sie nie oplaca...boscha juz nie chce bo kosztuje wiecej i wytrzymuje 3 razy krócej,wczesniej uzywał Milwakee i Hilti ale stwierdzil ze sie nie opłaca bo sa duzo drozsze a wytrzymuja tyle ile makita niekiedy minimalnie dluzej  :Lol:  A serwis jest bardzo drogi.
Tyle ze facet robi to na wielka skale...dziennie kilkaset otworów w betonie itd.
pozdrawiam

----------


## robaczek301

Witam orginalna Makita produkowana jest tylko w Japoni a jeśli masz made in china to jest to jakaś Makieta a nie Makita  :smile: 
Polecam Makita HR 2470T z wymiennym uchwytem wiertarskim. Mam i jestem b. zadowolony cena 700-800zł sprzet na całe życie w beton jak w masło wchodzi :big grin:

----------


## stefan_1961

> Witam orginalna Makita produkowana jest tylko w Japoni a jeśli masz made in china to jest to jakaś Makieta a nie Makita 
> Polecam Makita HR 2470T z wymiennym uchwytem wiertarskim. Mam i jestem b. zadowolony cena 700-800zł sprzet na całe życie w beton jak w masło wchodzi


Sprawa ma się jak z samochodami japońskimi: Np. niektóre Toyoty robią w Japonii, a niektóre w Portugalii, Anglii i jeszcze gdzieś tam, podobnie Hondy i inne marki... Zobaczcie *konkretne* kody krajów produkcji: może być tak: Makita - Chiny, Bosch - Malezja...

----------


## aadamuss24

Również polecam Makitę. Używam wkrętarki aku z udarem i wierci lepiej niż niektóre sprzety na kablu  :smile:  dobre baterie, szybkie ładowanie. pozdr adam

----------


## mostowiak

Witam tez mialem taki problem,kupiłem makite 2470t.do tego walizke wierteł makity.akurta mam sasiada ktory zajmuje sie pokryciami dachow,powiedzial mi ze tej wiertarki to moje dzieci jeszcze beda uzywac,jezeli u niego na firmie wytrzymuje.podam ci prosty przklad katowka mala mialem roznej masci wdomu naliczylem 6szt.roznej masci,teraz mam makite i spokuj.pamietaj chytry 2razy traci.

----------


## wick

następny,który zaproponuje sprzęt powyżej czterech stów; dopłaca różnice w cenie !!!
*fallen* może być taki układ?

----------


## fallen

OK, widze ze jednak wiertarki udarowej nie ma co brac. 
Niech zatem będzie młot udarowy! 
900zl nie wydam, nadal chce sie zmiescic w 400 (im mniej, tym lepiej :wink: .

Na razie znalazlem kilka, ktore wpadly mi w oko:

BOSCH 2000RE (550W / 1,5J) - 350zl
SKIL 1735 (550W /1.3J) - 180zl
SKIL 1758 (750W /2.0J) - 260zl
GRAPHITE 58G509 (900W / 2.3J) - 280zl


Nowe zapytanie: czym sie kierować przy wyborze i zakupie młotowiertarki?
Czy wazna jest moc? Siła uderzenia? Predkosc obrotowa? Firma?
R

----------


## aadamuss24

Gwarancja i serwis . pozdr adam

----------


## mostowiak

> OK, widze ze jednak wiertarki udarowej nie ma co brac. 
> Niech zatem będzie młot udarowy! 
> 900zl nie wydam, nadal chce sie zmiescic w 400 (im mniej, tym lepiej.
> 
> Na razie znalazlem kilka, ktore wpadly mi w oko:
> 
> BOSCH 2000RE (550W / 1,5J) - 350zl
> SKIL 1735 (550W /1.3J) - 180zl
> SKIL 1758 (750W /2.0J) - 260zl
> ...


 siła uderzenia ja bym postawil na pierwszym miejscu, co z tego ze beda duze obroty jak wiertlo bedzie sie palic. Pozniej moc,a na koncu dostep do czesci. Firmowe dobre odpadaja ze wzgledu na cene

----------


## Sandacz

Jak udar to tylko pneumatyczny , żadne tam marketowe popierdółki, które tylko dużo brzęczą a efekt praktycznie żaden. Szukaj coś z DeWalt, Metabo, Hilti, AEG, HITACHI, o ile na trzy pierwsze budżet ma stanowczo mikry, to w pozostałych dwóch coś wybierzesz, ale też będziesz musiał trochu dorzucić  :Wink2:   takie moje zdanie, jeden porządny strzał i sprzęt na wiele lat, pozostałe z marketów Chińczykom zostawcie, niech sobie w swoich betonach wiercą  :Lol:

----------


## CityMatic

Napiszę tak-przed 5-6 laty kupiłem sobie taka wiertarkę wtedy kosztowała ok 300,- więcej i pracuje do dzisiaj wywierciła kilkaset otworów w betonie,stali  służyła jako mieszadło do kleju i zaprawy cementowej posłuży na pewno jeszcze długo polecam choć cena obecna ok 480-500,- jest wyższą niż masz na ten cel ale naprawdę warto

----------


## langerob25

@CityMatic mam też takie cudo i jestem bardzo zadowolony.  :big grin:

----------


## CityMatic

> Mam też takie cudo i jestem bardzo zadowolony.


Bo to naprawdę dobry sprzęt-używam jeszcze do tego "futerka"adaptacyjnego i jest naprawdę dobra

bo nie raz potrzeba wymaga zastosowania wiertła lub mieszadła  :Wink2:

----------


## cienki66

A może taki DeWalt za małą kasę
http://www.meganarzedzia.pl/pl/produ...3200&skapiec=1

Pozdro

----------


## langerob25

> Napisał langerob25
> 
> Mam też takie cudo i jestem bardzo zadowolony. 
> 
> 
> Bo to naprawdę dobry sprzęt-używam jeszcze do tego "futerka"adaptacyjnego


Też używam takiego adaptera,nie zawsze człowiek ma wkrętarkę,czy zwykłą wiertarkę pod ręką

----------


## mostowiak

> Napisał langerob25
> 
> Mam też takie cudo i jestem bardzo zadowolony. 
> 
> 
> Bo to naprawdę dobry sprzęt-używam jeszcze do tego "futerka"adaptacyjnego i jest naprawdę dobra
> 
> bo nie raz potrzeba wymaga zastosowania wiertła lub mieszadła


 na moje oko to futerko za dokladne nie jest bicie podczas wiercenia.jezli jęst mocowane sds.

----------


## mostowiak

> Napisał langerob25
> 
> Mam też takie cudo i jestem bardzo zadowolony. 
> 
> 
> Bo to naprawdę dobry sprzęt-używam jeszcze do tego "futerka"adaptacyjnego i jest naprawdę dobra
> 
> bo nie raz potrzeba wymaga zastosowania wiertła lub mieszadła


 na moje oko to futerko za dokladne nie jest bicie podczas wiercenia.jezli jęst mocowane sds.

----------


## langerob25

Nie chodzi o jakieś ekstremalne prace.Czasem trzeba wywiercić małą dziurkę,lub coś wkręcić i taki adapter może się przydać

----------


## chrisowaty

> Nie chodzi o jakieś ekstremalne prace.Czasem trzeba wywiercić małą dziurkę,lub coś wkręcić i taki adapter może się przydać


Pod jednym małym warunkiem. Za pomocą adaptera nie wiercimy z udarem!!! Nie oszczędzamy na wiertłach i kupujemy wiertła SDS. Użycie udaru z adapterem często kończy się śmiercią adaptera i uszkodzeniem uchwytu SDS w wiertarce.

----------


## zbigmor

Jednak pozwolę sobie mieć odmienne zdanie od pozostałych uczestników. Autor postu potrzebuje udar w zasadzie jednorazowo (do wykończenie domu) i tu rzeczywiście SDS sprawi się sporo lepiej od wiertarki udarowej, ale nie ma co przesadzać. Sprawi się on za to sporo gorzej przy wierceniu w stali poprzez ten adapter oraz mniejszą poręczność (o wierceniu otworów pod gwintowanie można w zasadzie zapomnieć). Jeśli w przyszłości tego typu prace mają być nią wykonywane to zdecydowanie polecałbym zwykłą wiertarkę udarową o mocy co najmniej 650W dobrej firmy (np. Makita).
Do betonu polecam zaś dobre wiertła udarowe (np. również Makity) i sprawi się to nie gorzej niż kiepska wiertarka z SDS + kiepskie wiertła.
Używam obu zestawów i wyraźna przewaga SDS jest przy wierceniu w betonie wiertłami o większych średnicach niż 10mm. Do tego wymiaru wygodniej jest użyć zwykłej wiertarki i trwa to niewiele dłużej. Gdbyby praca polegała na ciągłym wierceniu otworu za otworem to zwykła szybciej by się zagrzała.

----------


## mpudlo

> Jednak pozwolę sobie mieć odmienne zdanie od pozostałych uczestników. Autor postu potrzebuje udar w zasadzie jednorazowo (do wykończenie domu) i tu rzeczywiście SDS sprawi się sporo lepiej od wiertarki udarowej, ale nie ma co przesadzać. Sprawi się on za to sporo gorzej przy wierceniu w stali poprzez ten adapter oraz mniejszą poręczność (o wierceniu otworów pod gwintowanie można w zasadzie zapomnieć). Jeśli w przyszłości tego typu prace mają być nią wykonywane to zdecydowanie polecałbym zwykłą wiertarkę udarową o mocy co najmniej 650W dobrej firmy (np. Makita).
> Do betonu polecam zaś dobre wiertła udarowe (np. również Makity) i sprawi się to nie gorzej niż kiepska wiertarka z SDS + kiepskie wiertła.
> Używam obu zestawów i wyraźna przewaga SDS jest przy wierceniu w betonie wiertłami o większych średnicach niż 10mm. Do tego wymiaru wygodniej jest użyć zwykłej wiertarki i trwa to niewiele dłużej. Gdbyby praca polegała na ciągłym wierceniu otworu za otworem to zwykła szybciej by się zagrzała.


Swieta racja. Do wywiercenia kilku otworow, do zastosowania domowego wystarczy zwykla wiertarka z udarem mechanicznym. Sam wierce jakims zielonym Boschem 650-watowym i jak do tej pory nie wymiekl w zadnym materiale. Polecam kupic spret troszke mocniejszy. 750-900 W to juz bedzie wypas. I nalezy pamietac, ze porzadne wiertla to nawet wiecej niz polowa sukcesu. Wiertarka Metabo mojego ojca (800 W) zalatwila wszystkie czynnosci w trakcie budowania domu i teraz w trakcie jego uzytkowania. Nawet mieszala zaprawe w wiaderku :wink:  

I popieram tez kwestie SDS. Co z tego, ze mozna do niego dokupic przejsciowke, skoro o precyzyjnym wierceniu w drewnie czy metalu mozemy zapomniec. Mlotek z uchwytem SDS na dosc ograniczone zastosowania i sprawdza sie najlepiej podczas wiercenia z udarem w betonie. No mozna nim jeszcze jakims sednikiem duzy otwor w drewnie wywiercic. 

Summa summarum - porzadna wiertarka z udarem mechanicznym spokojnie zaspokoi domowe potrzeby kazdego majsterkowicza. Jest tansza, bardziej uniwersalna (nie tylko z faktu wachlarza zastosowan, ale takze dostepnosci przeroznego osprzetu). Jest ich mnostwo na rynku - od najdrozszych Makit, Boschow, Milwaukee, Protool, Metabo przez srednia klase Kress, AEG, Dewalt po chinszczyzne typu Graphite (bleeee).

PS Zapomnialem jeszcze o Hitachi  :smile:

----------


## fallen

Jednak niełatwo coś wybrać  :smile: 

Czy dobrze rozumiem, ze przy mlotowiertarce + przejsciowce z SDS na zwykle wiertla beda klopoty z wierceniem "zwyklych" dziur (nie w betonie?)

Jak pisałem wcześniej - urządzenie miałoby (poza wywierceniem 20-30 dziur w betonie o srednicy 8-12mm) jeszcze służyć do wywiercenia dziur pod wszelkie lustra itp. w glazurze. Jeśli młot udarowy miałby mieć z tym problemy, to wole pomęczyć sie przy wierceniu w betonie wiertarką udarową niż rozwalić sobie płytki w łazience...

OK, wiec jesli wiertarka udarowa, to która konkretnie (modele/firmy) brać pod uwagę?

Na razie patrze sobie na coś takiego:

http://www.lidl.pl/pl/home.nsf/pages...tarka_z_udarem
http://allegro.pl/item877604279_blac...703_710_w.html
http://allegro.pl/item880875448_wier..._re_sklep.html
http://allegro.pl/item878636743_wier...najtaniej.html
http://allegro.pl/item872236242_wier...a_walizka.html
http://allegro.pl/item872243157_wier...0w_nowosc.html

Najbardziej podchodzą mi 2:
- Bosch GSB 1600 RE (glowica: metalowy samozacisk)
- Makita HP 1630K (glowica: metalowy samozacisk lub metalowa z kluczem)

Ceny zblizone (ok. 350zl), tylko jeszcze niech mi ktos powie, czy lepsza glowica samozaciskowa, czy na klucz?

----------


## zbigmor

> Jednak niełatwo coś wybrać 
> 
> Czy dobrze rozumiem, ze przy mlotowiertarce + przejsciowce z SDS na zwykle wiertla beda klopoty z wierceniem "zwyklych" dziur (nie w betonie?)
> 
> Jak pisałem wcześniej - urządzenie miałoby (poza wywierceniem 20-30 dziur w betonie o srednicy 8-12mm) jeszcze służyć do wywiercenia dziur pod wszelkie lustra itp. w glazurze. Jeśli młot udarowy miałby mieć z tym problemy, to wole pomęczyć sie przy wierceniu w betonie wiertarką udarową niż rozwalić sobie płytki w łazience...
> 
> OK, wiec jesli wiertarka udarowa, to która konkretnie (modele/firmy) brać pod uwagę?
> 
> Na razie patrze sobie na coś takiego:
> ...



Co do wyboru wiertarki to mam tą przedostatnią z listy i nie mam jej nic do zarzucenia choć pewnie używam jej trochę solidniej (więcej) niż przeciętny użytkownik.

----------


## fallen

Makita 1620? Jaka glowica? Samozacisk czy na kluczyk?
Czy byla uzywana do wiercenia w betonie?
Jak to wyglada w praktywce (slyszalem, ze samozacisk + wiercenie w betonie to nienajlepszy pomysl :smile: 
R

----------


## zbigmor

> Makita 1620? Jaka glowica? Samozacisk czy na kluczyk?
> Czy byla uzywana do wiercenia w betonie?
> Jak to wyglada w praktywce (slyszalem, ze samozacisk + wiercenie w betonie to nienajlepszy pomysl
> R



Uchwyt samozaciskowy zawsze odradzam. jego jedynym plusem jest brak konieczności używania kluczyka. Żadnego innego nie ma.
Używałem do wiercenia we wszystkim co się da, w betonie również. Z wiertłami Makity wchodzi w betonowe kanoldy jak w masło przy średnicy 8mm (akurat tyle wtedy wierciłem).

----------


## mostowiak

> Makita 1620? Jaka glowica? Samozacisk czy na kluczyk?
> Czy byla uzywana do wiercenia w betonie?
> Jak to wyglada w praktywce (slyszalem, ze samozacisk + wiercenie w betonie to nienajlepszy pomysl
> R


wez sobie kluczyk. odrazu do kabla dolacz zebys go nie zgubil.
moj brat ma boscha profesinal z 650w  modelu mie pamietam na samozacisk klekajcie narody imadlem, zaba dokrecalismy szrot wiertlo odkrecalo sie.wiertarka luz ma nalozysku juz choc nie wiele pracowala. ja w makicie mam tez samozacisk i ten jest juz solidniej wykonany nie dkreca sie wiertlo.nie jestem pewien czy ten samozacisk tez nie jest boscha. koledzy maja racje ze przejsciowka na sds + glowka precyzyjnie nie wywierci.

----------


## fallen

A jakie sa wady samozacisku? Tak, z praktyki?

----------


## mostowiak

> A jakie sa wady samozacisku? Tak, z praktyki?


np. bedziesz mial sliskie dlonie i trudno bedzie ci dokrecic.choc ja makita wierclem w metalu 16  wiiertlem irwina bylo ok.w betonie tez wiercilem  ale bez udaru bo tylko w sdsie mam udar i niby sie nie odkrecalo wiertlo ale to byly male srednice . moze to moje zniechecenie jest po tym samozacsku ktory byl przy boschu.ja bym wybral kluczyk. idz do sklepu i pomacaj samozacik i klucz.i bedziesz mial porownanie.

----------


## zbigmor

> A jakie sa wady samozacisku? Tak, z praktyki?


http://<br />
<br />
<br />
Po pi...y do zepsucia.

----------


## mpudlo

Swiat idzie do przodu. Kto dzisiaj kupuje wiertarki z kluczykiem  :Wink2:  

Podkreslam - do domowych zastosowan wystarczy Ci z powodzeniem samozacisk. Bedziesz z niego zadowolony.

----------


## fallen

W tej chwili mam jakas 20-letnia ruska wiertarke z kluczykiem i jestem do niego przyzwyczajony, wiec nie bedzie mi przeszkadzal - jesli do tego ma pewniej trzymac wiertlo niz samozacis  :wink:

----------


## langerob25

Jeśli już ma być z kluczykiem,to najlepiej zamocować go na kablu jakąś taśmą,będzie zawsze pod ręką.A lubi się gubić  :big grin:

----------


## chrisowaty

Jeśli chcesz zakupić wiertarkę udarową to tylko z uchwytem samozaciskowym dwuczłonowym (inna nazwa dwupierścieniowym). Mamy w firmie wiertarkę Atlas Copco z takim zaciskiem i strach wiercić w stali wiertłami większymi niż 13mm przy mocy 650W. Miała sprzęgło bezpieczeństwa, ale zostało uszkodzone  :sad: 

Jeśli ma to być wiertarka do majsterkowania to najlepiej jakby była dwu-biegowa. Jednobiegowe wiertarki mają jedną podstawową wadę to duża prędkość obrotowa i przy niej najwyższą moc. Przez co przy wierceniu w betonie należy uzbroić się w cierpliwość lub w zapasowe wiertła.

----------


## mpudlo

Duzo testow elektronarzedzi

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

W podanym przedziale cenowym mamy do zaproponowania dwa niezawodne modele. Pierwszym z nich jest GSB 1600 RE - wygodna w użyciu wkrętarka o mocy 701 W z regulacją prędkości i systemem Electronic, umożliwiającym precyzyjne wiercenie. Druga, nieznacznie droższa to dwugiegowa GSB 18-2 RE o mocy 800 W z metalową obudową przekładni.

----------


## marzenka.o

A jaką młotowiertarkę polecacie? Tu  :spam:  czytałam, jakie powinna mieć możliwości, ale kompletnie nie wiem, jaki konkretnie model wybrać. Pomożecie?

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

> A jaką młotowiertarkę polecacie? Tu http://maxmag.pl/wiertarka-wkretarka...lotowiertarka/ czytałam, jakie powinna mieć możliwości, ale kompletnie nie wiem, jaki konkretnie model wybrać. Pomożecie?


Młotowiertarki są urządzeniami przeznaczonymi do ciężkich prac, przeważnie w betonie czy żelbecie. Są przy tym często narażane na przeciążenia, zapylenia i liczne uszkodzenia, dlatego też nie warto stawiać na nietrwały sprzęt, który posłuży niecały rok. Dobrym rozwiązaniem, jakie polecamy, jest Bosch GBH 2-20 D. Wytrzymały i lekki młot udarowo-obrotowy z możliwością dłutowania. Posiada sprzęgło przeciążeniowe, które chroni tak urządzenie, jak i użytkownika. Jego moc nominalna to 650 W. Urządzenie po zarejestrowaniu objęte jest trzyletnią gwarancją. Do cięższych prac budowlanych, również z uchwytem SDS-plus, najlepiej sprawdzi się Bosch GBH 4-32 DFR. Posiada on możliwość wiercenia oraz dłutowania, przy mocy 900 W i energii udarowej 5 J. Przy bardzo wymagających pracach budowlanych polecamy ciężkie powyżej 5 kg młoty z systemem mocowania SDS-max.

----------


## marzenka.o

Dzięki za podpowiedzi! Sprawdziłam ten sprzęt i ostatecznie zdecydowaliśmy się na tego Boscha GBH2-20 D. Póki co sprawdza się bardzo dobrze.

----------

